# Homerecording Hardware gesucht!



## MaxSalamon (26. Juni 2003)

servus miteinander, 
ich will mit meiner band möglichst unkompliziert gute proberaum aufnahmen machen, die wir dann nachbearbeiten können und die qualitativ schon für promozwecke ausreichen sollte (evtl. semi-pro-demos). zu diesem zweck wollen wir unser pa-equipment um einen pc bereichern und ich würde gerne wissen welche karten/interface-kombos am besten und dabei noch bezahlbar sind, sowie wie stark unser rechner mind. sein müsste und welche ausstattung er braucht (netzteil, gkarte, ram, prozessor, hd, ...). wäre auch gut wenn wir mit mind. 4 besser 8 kanälen gleichzeitig aufnehmen könnten, um so unsere subgruppen am mixer optimal ausnutzen zu können. ich hab bisher sehr viel über die rme hammerfall multiface geschichte gehört - ist die wirklich so gut und welche alternativen gibt es im preissegment von 200.- bis 1000.- euro für karte und interface?

unser bisheriges equipment: 
ein beringer eurodesk mischpult 24/28, einen beringer kompressor, 52-band-EQ, und ein 4-kanal akai-effektgerät.

vielen dank schon mal und bis bald!
Max von der DIRK DIGGLER BAND - http://www.ddd-band.de!


----------

